# rear racks for three wheeler



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

Does any one have any ideas on how to build a rear rack for my honda three wheeler to carry my ice shanty? Please keep in mind that welding is not an option. I would just drag my shanty but I dont have room in my trailor for both.


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

Check out this post and pic. If your 3 wheeler has a rack it might be the easiest way...http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=120812
The one by JJ Mac is the one I'm referring too...


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

Looks geat but I do not have a rear rack. Any suggestions?


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

I windered about that also...I couldn't remember if ours had a rear rack or not also...no hand grab either? I'm outta ideas sorry....


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Do you have a hitch receiver on this machine? This might be an option. Only 50 bucks right now at Cabelas.


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

What kind of ice shanty do you have?


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

a fish trap, and that rear rack from cabelas may work, thanks all


----------

